# جهادي سلفي: سنحطم الأهرامات وأبوالهول لأنهم أصنام تُعبد



## صوت صارخ (11 نوفمبر 2012)

*11/11/2012 1:19:00 PM


 كتبت – راتان جميل:

أكد الشيخ مرجان سالم الجوهري، القيادي بالدعوى السلفية الجهادية، أنه يجب تحطيم تمثال ''أبو الهول'' والأهرامات، أسوة بتحطيم الجهاديين لتمثال ''بوذا'' بأفغانستان.

وقال الشيخ الجوهري خلال لقاءه مع الإعلامي وائل الابراشي، في برنامج العاشرة مساءً على فضائية دريم 2، السبت، إننا مكلفون بتحطيم الاصنام وسنحطم تماثيل  أبو الهول والأهرامات لأنهم أصنام ووثن تعبد من غير الله وبالتالي فيجب تحطيمها، ووجه سؤاله للإبراشي، قائلاً: أي شيء يخيفك في تحطيم تلك الأصنام؟ هل تعبد تلك الأصنام؟.

وأشار إلى أن هذا الأمر ليس من اجتهاده وليس قوله، ولكن عندما فتح الرسول مكة حطم الأصنام بها، ولم يتركها كنوع من أنواع التراث الانساني، بل هو فعل أمر الله بها رسوله، وأمر رسول الله بها الصحابة، مشيرًا إلى أن هناك من يعبدهم داخل مصر وخارجها.

وأضاف الشيخ الجوهري:  كل صنم أو تمثال أو وثن يعبد أو يُخشى أن يعبد ولو من فرد واحد في العالم، يجب أن يحطم وهذا واجب على من يمتلك القرار.

ومن جهته قال الشيخ عبدالفتاح مورو، نائب رئيس حركة النهضة التونسية ردًا على الشيخ الجوهري: الرسول علمنا أن هناك تفرقة بين التمثال والصنم، التمثال هو المجسد الذي لا يعبد وإذا عبد لابد وأن يحطم، والنبى صلى الله عليه وسلم حطم التماثيل في عهده لأنهم كانوا يعبدونها أما أبو الهول والاهرامات فليس هناك احدا يعبدها، وبالتالي فأنت مخطئ وفكرك خطأ ومخالف للشرع. 

ووجه مورو سؤاله للجوهري، قائلاً: هل سيدنا عمرو بن العاص رضى الله عنه حينما جاء إلى مصر قام بتحطيم التماثيل؟.

وفي نفس السياق، قال الكاتب الصحفي نبيل شرف الدين، إن الأهرامات وأبو الهول هم تراث إنساني، وليس ملكا للمصريين وحدهم بل ملك للبشرية جمعاء، ولا يمكن أبدا أن تعادي البشرية كلها بفعل كهذا، ولن نتركك أن تفعلها ولن يتركك العالم بأسره.
*


----------



## grges monir (11 نوفمبر 2012)

اى دين هذا 
الذى يتبنى هدم الحضارات بحجة انها وثنية؟؟


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 نوفمبر 2012)

grges monir قال:


> اى دين هذا
> الذى يتبنى هدم الحضارات بحجة انها وثنية؟؟



*أنه نفس الدين الذى يذهب ملايين من أتباعة لتقبيل قطعة حجر واللف حواليه ..... شيئ عجيب ...!!!*


----------



## Twin (11 نوفمبر 2012)

*صحيح ... قالوها وعندهم حق*

*الرئيس السابق محمد حسني مبارك*
*مكنش قاعد علي كرسي الحكم 30 سنة .... ابسلوتلي *
*ده كان قاعد علي غطا بكابورت *



*وصلنا لمرحلة -فين ايامك يا ريس-*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 نوفمبر 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *11**وقال الشيخ الجوهري إننا مكلفون بتحطيم الاصنام وسنحطم تماثيل أبو الهول والأهرامات لأنهم أصنام ووثن تعبد من غير الله وبالتالي فيجب تحطيمها، *



*فى المُعجم الوسيط لفظة ( أح )*
*وهى تعنى** : حكاية صوت الساعل أو المتوجع*
*وايضاً : ( أحا ) وأحاحا وأحيحا سعل وتنحنح وتوجع بصوت من الغيظ أو الغم واشتد عطشه*​

*( أحى ) أح ( أصله أحح ) و ( الأحاح ) العطش والغيظ*
*و ( الأحيح ) الغيظ*​ 

*وفى ( لسان العرب ) قول الشاعر المجهول :​*



*يَكادُ مِنْ تنحنُحٍ وأَحِّ​*​​

*يَحكي سُعالَ الشَّرِق الأبَحِّ​*​
*وقالوا فى " لسان العرب "​*​
*لفساد الكبش يُقال ​*​
*أحو​*​
*وأن دُعاء النِعاج ​*​
*فى الأصلِ​*​ 

*أحا​*​


*عليا النعمة ما أنا بقائل ...:smi411:*
*دة ( لسان العرب ) *
30:​


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 نوفمبر 2012)

[YOUTUBE]jUvHTNvM0W8[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 نوفمبر 2012)

*يعنى يا ابا جهل الحاجات دى موجوده فى مصر بقالها الافات السنين اشمعنى دلوقتى هنيجى نفكر نعبدهااااااااا 
ده ايييييييييييييييييييييه الفضاااا اللى بقينا فيه ده 
يا حول الله يا رب على دى أمخاااااخ اخرها تتعمل بانيه !!!!*


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 نوفمبر 2012)

*
11/11/2012 - 19:23

شهدت المنطقه الأثرية بالأهرامات، ومنطقة الصوت والضوء،  صباح اليوم، تواجدا أمنيا مكثفا من شرطة السياحة، وحراسة أمنية مشددة على مداخل ومخارج المنطقة الأثرية بالأهرامات، بالإضافة لوضع حراسة على الأهرامات الثلاثة وتمثال أبو الهول. 

 تأتي تلك الإجراءات بعد فتوى الشيخ مرجان سالم الجوهري- القيادي بالدعوة السلفية الجهادية ـ بوجوب تحطيم تمثال ''أبو الهول'' والأهرامات، أسوة بتحطيم حركة طالبان وتنظيم القاعدة لتماثيل ''بوذا'' بأفغانستان.
*


----------



## عاطف ياهو (11 نوفمبر 2012)

_مفيش فايده (((((((((((((((((( هههههههههههههههههه))))))))))))) ناس دماغها مريحاها_


----------



## aymonded (11 نوفمبر 2012)

ههههههههههههههههههههههه 
عادي بقى مش المفروض ندقق في هذه الصغائر ههههههه
​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (11 نوفمبر 2012)

> *وأشار إلى أن هذا الأمر ليس من اجتهاده وليس قوله، ولكن عندما فتح الرسول مكة حطم الأصنام بها، ولم يتركها كنوع من أنواع التراث الانساني، بل هو فعل أمر الله بها رسوله، وأمر رسول الله بها الصحابة، مشيرًا إلى أن هناك من يعبدهم داخل مصر وخارجها.
> 
> وأضاف الشيخ الجوهري: كل صنم أو تمثال أو وثن يعبد أو يُخشى أن يعبد ولو من فرد واحد في العالم، يجب أن يحطم وهذا واجب على من يمتلك القرار.*



*يعنى بالذمة اللى مبيحبش يشتم ولا يطول لسانه على رسول ولا رموز دينية .. يقول ايه دلوقتى ؟؟ 
و الله لو كل أديان العالم اتفقو على تشويه صورة الاسلام ما هيعملو 1 على 10 من اللى الاغبيا دول بيعملوه .. ربنا مايحرمهم منه *


----------



## candy shop (11 نوفمبر 2012)

معقول كل يوم التخلف بيزيد 

دول عندهم عقده ناس مغيبه 

الحضاره  تتهد بسهوله لمجرد فتوى من متخلف 

يارب ارحمنا منهم بقى ومن جهلهم  وتخلفهم 
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 نوفمبر 2012)

*في المواعظ والاعتبار في ذكر الخطب والآثار الجزء الأول كتب المقريزى: وفي زمننا كان شخص يعرف بالشيخ محمد صائم الدهر... قام في نحو من سنة ثمانين وسبعمائة لتغيير أشياء من المنكرات وسار إلى الأهرام وشوّه وجه أبي الهول وشعثه فهو على ذلك إلى اليوم 

التخلف له تاريخ .... وتزوير التاريخ حرفة المصريين .... وعلمونا فى المدارس أن نابليون هو من كسر أنف ابو الهول ..... بل جهلاء المسلمين*

[YOUTUBE]Eljmtcu7ASA[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 نوفمبر 2012)

[YOUTUBE]a2h5SmGaLLc[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 نوفمبر 2012)

*فضيحة "هدم أبو الهول والأهرامات" تتصدر الصحف العربية والعالمية!

تصدرت دعوة القيادي بالسلفية الجهادية مرجان سالم الجوهري بتحطيم أبوالهول والأهرامات عناوين الصحف العربية والعالمية بعد أن نجح ورفاقه في تحطيم تمثالي بوذا الأثريين بأفغانستان إبان حكم طالبان.

The Washington Times: Extremists seek to erase history and create the future
 واشنطن تايمز: المتطرفون يسعون لمحو التاريخ وصُنع المستقبل

 The Independent: DESTROY THE SPHYNX AND THE PYRAMIDS’, SAYS EGYPTIAN JIHADIST
 الإندبندنت: "دمروا أبو الهول والأهرامات".. يقول الجهادي المصري

CNN: Calls to Destroy Egypt’s Great Pyramids Begin
 سي إن إن: بدأت الدعوات لتدمير أهرامات مصر العظيمة
 جهادي مصري يدعو لتدمير أبوالهول والأهرامات..
 مثقفو مصر يطالبون بتقديم أمثال الشيخ الجوهري ومَنْ يسانده للمحاكمة

The New York Times: What’s this? Egypt’s new Islamist leaders want to raze the Great Pyramids, scratch away the images on the death masks of the pharaohs, maybe even wipe the grin off what is left of the face of the Sphinx? 
نيويورك تايمز: ما هذا؟ قادة مصر الإسلاميين يريدون تدمير الأهرامات، طمس الصور من على أقنعة الفراعنة، يريدون حتى محو ما تبقى من ابتسامة على وجه أبو الهول

?Newsday: Will Islamic extremists destroy the pyramids
 نيوزداي: هل يحطم المسلمون المتطرفون الأهرامات؟*


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 نوفمبر 2012)

*أعلن ائتلاف دعم السياحة اعطاء الرئيس محمد مرسى ورئيس الوزراء هشام قنديل وكلا من وزير السياحة هشام زعزوع ووزير الاثار ووزير الداخلية مهلة لمدة 48 ساعة قبل رفع دعوة قضائية ضدهم لتقاعسهم الذى يصل إلى حد التواطؤ بسبب صمتهم على الفتاوى المطالبة بتدمير أبو الهول والأهرامات الثلاثة بالجيزة وغيرها من التماثيل.

 وطالبهم الائتلاف بضرورة التحقيق الفورى فى هذه التصريحات واحباط مخططاتهم وأنهم مسؤولين مسؤولية كاملة عن حماية الاثار.*


----------



## Sayed Mohamed (13 نوفمبر 2012)

لو فاكرين ان الشيخ ده هوا واتباعه بيعبر عن الاسلام والمسلمين تبقو غلطانين .. عموما انا مش بغلط في الديانه المسيحية وكل المسيحيين اخواني وحبايبي فا ياريت الاحترام المتبادل وبلاش تغلطو في المسلمين كلهم !!


----------



## candy shop (13 نوفمبر 2012)

Sayed Mohamed قال:


> لو فاكرين ان الشيخ ده هوا واتباعه بيعبر عن الاسلام والمسلمين تبقو غلطانين .. عموما انا مش بغلط في الديانه المسيحية وكل المسيحيين اخواني وحبايبي فا ياريت الاحترام المتبادل وبلاش تغلطو في المسلمين كلهم !!


احنا مش بنتكلم على المسلمين كلهم  بالعكس لان فى منهم اصحابنا وجيرانا وبنحهم جدا 
احنا بنتكلم عن فئه معينه انت نفسك مش راضى عنهم ولا عن تصرفاتهم فئه بحاول تهدم مصر وبتحاول تفرق بنا هل انت راضى على التصرفات دى 
​


----------



## Sayed Mohamed (13 نوفمبر 2012)

لا طبعا مش راضي واللي بيقول نهدم الاهرامات ده " يبقى اهبل " حتى لو مسلم لكن مش نقول ان المسلمين كلهم زيه يعني وانا لا افتخر ان اللي بيقول نهدم الاثار ده مسلم ..
وبعدين انا بجد مش عارف اقول ايه .. احنا بقينا دلوقتي بنتعامل بمبدأ انت مسلم ولا مسيحي مع ان مفيش فرق !! احسن مدرس في حياتي كان مسيحي .. ومن احسن اصحابي مسيحي برضه
لكن مش عارف ليه فيه ناس بتحسسني ان المسلمين والمسيحيين اعداء !! مع اننا بنحب بعض جدا


----------



## Sayed Mohamed (13 نوفمبر 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *أنه نفس الدين الذى يذهب ملايين من أتباعة لتقبيل قطعة حجر واللف حواليه ..... شيئ عجيب ...!!!*



بس هيا دي للأسف المشاركه اللي دايقتني بجد :/


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 نوفمبر 2012)

Sayed Mohamed قال:


> لا طبعا مش راضي واللي بيقول نهدم الاهرامات ده " يبقى اهبل " حتى لو مسلم لكن مش نقول ان المسلمين كلهم زيه يعني وانا لا افتخر ان اللي بيقول نهدم الاثار ده مسلم ..
> وبعدين انا بجد مش عارف اقول ايه .. احنا بقينا دلوقتي بنتعامل بمبدأ انت مسلم ولا مسيحي مع ان مفيش فرق !! احسن مدرس في حياتي كان مسيحي .. ومن احسن اصحابي مسيحي برضه
> لكن مش عارف ليه فيه ناس بتحسسني ان المسلمين والمسيحيين اعداء !! مع اننا بنحب بعض جدا


* أنت نفسك مُستنكر هذا *
*ومافيش حد بيقول ان المسلمين كلهم هِبل ...وشريحة كبيرة جدا من المجتمع المسلم يرفضوا هذا*
*لكنه فى النهاية ( للأسف ) الراجل مش بيتكلم بأسم ( بوذا ) *
*بل بأسم الأسلام ويسوق أدلته من الأسلام *
*ويتحاجج بأسم الأسلام ...يبقى تسكتوهم بقى *
*باسم مصر على الأقل *


Sayed Mohamed قال:


> بس هيا دي للأسف المشاركه اللي دايقتني بجد :/


*مافيش خطأ هنا ..أنت فى منتدى مسيحى تبشيرى *
*ونحن نرى أن تقبيل الحجر الأسود وثنية ...فين الخطأ ؟*


----------



## Sayed Mohamed (13 نوفمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> * أنت نفسك مُستنكر هذا *
> *ومافيش حد بيقول ان المسلمين كلهم هِبل ...وشريحة كبيرة جدا من المجتمع المسلم يرفضوا هذا*
> *لكنه فى النهاية ( للأسف ) الراجل مش بيتكلم بأسم ( بوذا ) *
> *بل بأسم الأسلام ويسوق أدلته من الأسلام *
> ...



طيب لو ده بيتكلم بأسم الاسلام يبقى نجيب اي واحد مسيحي ونخليه يقول اي حاجه تسوأ سمعه المسيحيين ويبقى اسمه بيتكلم بأسم المسيحيه
ثانيا حتى لو حضرتك ترى انها وثنيه !! فصديقك وزميلك المسلم يرى انه حجر من الجنه وهو يقبله فقط لا يعبده !! ..
كذلك انت ترى ان المسيح هو الله وانا ارى انه رسول الله ولكن انا لا ادعي انك كافر او كده لا عادي خالص ده دينك اللي انت مقتنع بيه .. لازم نتقبل الرأي والرأي الاخر ويبقى فيه بيننا تسامح وحب اخوي .. في الاول وفي الاخر المسلم ده جارك وصديقك وزميلك في العمل او الدراسه الخ الخ .. لازم يكون فيه حب مش عداء !!


----------



## candy shop (13 نوفمبر 2012)

Sayed Mohamed قال:


> لا طبعا مش راضي واللي بيقول نهدم الاهرامات ده " يبقى اهبل " حتى لو مسلم لكن مش نقول ان المسلمين كلهم زيه يعني وانا لا افتخر ان اللي بيقول نهدم الاثار ده مسلم ..
> وبعدين انا بجد مش عارف اقول ايه .. احنا بقينا دلوقتي بنتعامل بمبدأ انت مسلم ولا مسيحي مع ان مفيش فرق !! احسن مدرس في حياتي كان مسيحي .. ومن احسن اصحابي مسيحي برضه
> لكن مش عارف ليه فيه ناس بتحسسني ان المسلمين والمسيحيين اعداء !! مع اننا بنحب بعض جدا



بصرف النظر عن الاهرامات والحضاره العظيمه 

هل انت يرضيك هدم  والهجوم على الكنائس وخصف القاصيرات  واشهار اسلمتهم اختيار الدين حريه مش عصب من الطرفين طبعا 

لكن للاسف هنا بالغصب والقهر  فين المحبه والسلام والامان 

بس برده انا مش بتكلم على الكل انا صديقتى مسلمه صديقه عمرىوجيرانا كلهم بنحبهم وبيحبونا من سنين طويله قبل اخونه البلد  كانت الدنيا بنا جميله وعاديه لا فرق بين مسيحى ومسلم مكنتش تفرق بينهم غير ده داخل الجامع والتانى الكنيسه وبعد كده يتقابلوا تانى هو ده الصح واللى اتربينا عليه وربنا اولادنا عليه
​


----------



## Sayed Mohamed (13 نوفمبر 2012)

candy shop قال:


> بصرف النظر عن الاهرامات والحضاره العظيمه
> 
> هل انت يرضيك هدم  والهجوم على الكنائس وخصف القاصيرات  واشهار اسلمتهم اختيار الدين حريه مش عصب من الطرفين طبعا
> 
> ...



طبعا انا ارفض كل ده وده اسمه بلطجه !!
وعلى فكره انا بكره الاخوان كره العمى , وسياسيا يعني انا بردعاوي


----------



## aymonded (13 نوفمبر 2012)

Sayed Mohamed قال:


> طبعا انا ارفض كل ده وده اسمه بلطجه !!
> وعلى فكره انا بكره الاخوان كره العمى , وسياسيا يعني انا بردعاوي



هههههههههههههههههه حلوة بردعاوي دية هههههههههه
بص  يا جميل ارجو أن لا يتم خلط الأمور ببعضها البعض، الأعضاء هنا بيتكلموا عن  المتشددين والمتعصبين دينياً ولهم عدة فتاوي لاتمت بصلة للواقع الإنساني  بشيء، يعني لا يجرحوا في المسلمين ولا يضعوهم في كفة واحدة مع بعضهم البعض، بل بيتكلموا عن التطرف فقط لا غير ...... وهذا ما يبغضه الجميع بلا استثناء صرف النظر عن نوع ديانتهم أو عقيدتهم !!! فالمشلكة في التطرف والفكر المضاد للمجتمع مع كل تراثه الفكري والإنساني.. أقبل مني لشخصك كل التقدير
​


----------



## candy shop (13 نوفمبر 2012)

Sayed Mohamed قال:


> طبعا انا ارفض كل ده وده اسمه بلطجه !!
> وعلى فكره انا بكره الاخوان كره العمى , وسياسيا يعني انا بردعاوي




وانا بحييك على صراحتك

يعنى انت مسلم وسطى وده اللى احنا بنتمناه لكل مسلمى مصر الغاليه 
​


----------



## Sayed Mohamed (13 نوفمبر 2012)

aymonded قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه حلوة بردعاوي دية هههههههههه
> بص  يا جميل ارجو أن لا يتم خلط الأمور ببعضها البعض، الأعضاء هنا بيتكلموا عن  المتشددين والمتعصبين دينياً ولهم عدة فتاوي لاتمت بصلة للواقع الإنساني  بشيء، يعني لا يجرحوا في المسلمين ولا يضعوهم في كفة واحدة مع بعضهم البعض، بل بيتكلموا عن التطرف فقط لا غير ...... وهذا ما يبغضه الجميع بلا استثناء صرف النظر عن نوع ديانتهم أو عقيدتهم !!! فالمشلكة في التطرف والفكر المضاد للمجتمع مع كل تراثه الفكري والإنساني.. أقبل مني لشخصك كل التقدير
> ​



على فكره حضرتك انا عملت فاصله وقلت سياسيا انا بردعاوي 
يعني مخلطش الامور ولا حاجه وعموما يعني كلنا ضد التطرف والتشدد والارهاب الخ الخ



candy shop قال:


> وانا بحييك على صراحتك
> 
> يعنى انت مسلم وسطى وده اللى احنا بنتمناه لكل مسلمى مصر الغاليه
> ​



على فكره اغلبيه المسلمين وسطيين .. واي حاجه اما بتزيد عن حدها بتبقى خطر
فالتشدد اما يزيد عن حده يبقى خطر


----------



## aymonded (13 نوفمبر 2012)

Sayed Mohamed قال:


> على فكره حضرتك انا عملت فاصله وقلت سياسيا انا بردعاوي
> يعني مخلطش الامور ولا حاجه وعموما يعني كلنا ضد التطرف والتشدد والارهاب الخ الخ



يا جميل مش باتكلم انك خلط الأمور من جهة السياسة ولا الدين انت فهمتني غلط، قصدي انك خلط الأمور في كلام الأعضاء مع بعضها، لأنهم كانوا بيتكلموا على التطرف مش المسلمين بصفة عامة، مش كان قصدي على كلامك الأخير من جهة انتمائك السياسي على الإطلاق... لك مني تحية محبة لشخصك الحبيب...
​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (13 نوفمبر 2012)

الاهرمات وابو الهول هم تاريخ لحضارة عظيمة لها سبعة الاف سنة وانت شيخ تافه لا تساوى شىء ايها الحقير المتخلف


----------



## AdmanTios (13 نوفمبر 2012)

*وصلنا للعالمية*


----------



## صوت صارخ (13 نوفمبر 2012)

قائمه بمن استطعت ان اجد من السلفيين من لهم تصريحات و فتاوي بوجوب هدم و تكسير الاهرامات و الاثار المصريه .. الرجاء النشر للمحافظه علي اثار مصرنا الحبيبه من غربان الطلام..الرجاء النشر و عدم ذكر اسمي

الشيخ مرجان سالم الجوهري القيادي بالسلفيه الجهاديه العائد من افغانستان و احد منفذي عمليه تفجير تمثال بوذا بافغانسان يدعو بهدل ابو الهول و الاثار المصريه و الاهرامات
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FvaHkG9huGo&list=PLBF1FEF1949A19296&index=135&feature=plpp_video

الشيخ احمد النقيب و نفس التأصيل بعدم رؤيه عمرو بن العاص للاثار و الا كان حطمها, و يقول بوجوب هدم الاثار في 3 فيديوهات مختلفه بها دعوه و تأصيل لهدم الاهرامات و الاثار المصريه
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wZYE2IMm2pM&list=PLBF1FEF1949A19296&index=154&feature=plpp_video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F13WCbUNJ3g&list=PLBF1FEF1949A19296&index=141&feature=plpp_video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1BnhCQvgcI4&list=PLBF1FEF1949A19296&index=142&feature=plpp_video

الشيخ الحويني ينفي رؤيه الصحابه و عمرو بن العاص للاثار المصريه و الا كان حطمها لانه يجب تحطيمها
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gTk1xga3_gY&list=PLBF1FEF1949A19296&index=172&feature=plpp_video

الشيخ ياسر بهامي و نفس الدعوي لهدم او لطمس وجوه الاثار المصريه القديمه
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O82hDOBCg20&list=PLBF1FEF1949A19296&index=170&feature=plpp_video
 الشيخ عبد المنعم الشحات و دعوي وجوب طمس وجوه الاثار المصريه او كحل اخف تغطيتها بالشمع ,في 3 فيديوهات
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JfB3V6V-AXY&list=PLBF1FEF1949A19296&index=169&feature=plpp_video

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fLLONOqpRpA&list=PLBF1FEF1949A19296&index=157&feature=plpp_video

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hHTgoiAlOa8&list=PLBF1FEF1949A19296&index=156&feature=plpp_video
 الشيخ محمد حسان يفتي بوجوب طمس الاثار المصريه, و يفتي بجواز تجاره و بيع الاثار علي انها ركاز ثم ينفي الفتواتيين
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jPzaZVHGLm8&feature=related

الشيخ يوسف البدري يفتي بأن هدم الاثار واجب شرعًا منعًا للفتنه وعبادتها و لانها اصنام تعبد من دون الله
http://www.almasryalyoum.com/node/1198111

و هنا فتاوي في اهم و اكبر مواقع السلفيين علي الانترنت بوجوب هدم و تكسير الاهرام المصريه و الاثار الفرعونيه و انهم منكر يجب ازالته
 موقع الاسلام سؤال و جواب
http://islamqa.info/ar/ref/20894
 موقع اسلام ويب
http://www.islamweb.net/fatwa/index.php?page=showfatwa&Option=FatwaId&Id=7458
 موقع سبيل الاسلام
http://sbeelalislam.org/index.php/2011-10-18-22-46-07/102-2011-10-24-16-56-05

وغيرهم من الشيوخ السلفيين الكثيييييرين, وهؤلاء المشاهير علي التلفاز, فما بالكم بالشيوخ المغموريين والشيوخ الذين لم يسجل عليهم كلامهم وشيوخ التكفيرين والجماعات المسلحه من قاعده و طالبان ومن يسمعوهم في المساجد في صلاه الجمعه والدروس. مما يجعلني اقول بأجماع شيوخ السلفيه علي هدم الاهرام والاثار المصريه الفرعونيه... و ذلك لا شئ مما هدم السلفيين الوهابيين من قباب واضرحه ومنازل حتي لاهل بيت النبوه انفسهم بل والرسول شخصيا في جميع بلدان المسلميين. فقط اهتممت بأثار العالم و التراث البشري في ارضي الحبيبه مصر خوفا من افكار الوهابيه


----------



## BITAR (13 نوفمبر 2012)

*من ليس له ماضى 
اكيد
سوف لا يكون له مستقبل
راحه لفين يا مصر*​


----------



## happy angel (14 نوفمبر 2012)

* يعني هما سابو الفساد و الزحمه المروريه و المخدرات و الاهمال و الامن و الزباله اللي ف الشارع و البطاله و الاسكان و الاقتصاد و الفقر و السياسه و خلاص مبقاش فاضل غير الاهرامات و ابو الهول؟؟. 
 بجد الناس دي مسخره لازم يتحاكمو بتهمه الغباء*​


----------



## jajageorge (14 نوفمبر 2012)

*لحظة انفجار تمثال بــوذا الذي شارك فيه الشيخ السلفي*

لحظة انفجار تمثال بــوذا الذي شارك فيه الشيخ السلفي[YOUTUBE]iocPuL9YQqw#![/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Twin (14 نوفمبر 2012)

*الله يكون في عونك يا ابو الهول يا حاس تاريخ مصر*
*



*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 نوفمبر 2012)

*اشتباكات الان بين الاهالى وملتحين بالقرب من الحديقة اليابانية بحلوان اثر محاولتهم هدم بعض التماثيل*


----------

